# Help me get better



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys. Post #100 here, and I wanted to pose a question to some of you pros that are constantly mocking me with all your awesome pics and videos. I've been on 11 dives so far and I absolutely love spearfishing. Sadly, pretty much none of my friends dive and spear. It was just something I wanted to do and so I got into it on my own. I've been going out with whoever I can and already met some really cool guys on the forums. I figure diving w/ as many people as possible helps me learn faster than just going with the same 2-3 people all of the time. 

My question is do any of you guys have any ah-ha moments, general advice or just some lessons learned you'd like to share both positive or negative. Especially speaking to technique. Thanks again for everything you guys have taught me so far, and I look forward to diving with some more of you in the future.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn't consider myself a pro by any means but, here is my 2 cents:
when it comes to the hunting part, some times it's luck. Right fish, at the place, at the right time. 
Keep watching videos, I think I've watched Swander and Clay-doh's videos a thousand times, look for shot placement and how the fish are being handled the once shot. 
As for general advice:
buoyancy is key with all diving activates, it's hard to put a fish on the stringer while floating to the surface unintentionally. On the other hand, it get hard to see in a hurry when someone is swimming on the bottom stirring up sand and silt. 
Sometimes it cannot be avoided but just be aware. Go back and read your manual if need be, establish neutral buoyancy by doing the eye level float test. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

As a follow up, do you guys change weight based not only on wetsuit, but depth? Also, any general rules of thumb for switching around as far as adding or dropping weight.

For example going from steel to aluminium tanks, going from a 3mm to a skin or up to a 5mm. I know these are kind of just guidelines, but it's a good way to get close and then tweak from there.


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is some of the best advice i'v got, be picky who you go with. If you know their is going to be people fishing jump ship, find guys who are spearfishing only. Don't be cheap , when you find some good people to dive With pull your weight and then some . Make yourself the first one they call when planning a trip and last follow your experienced Diver don't make him look for you , your trigger time will come they will help you along the way as long as you are willing to be a newbie for a while.as for the tech stuff it's better to watch than read!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Get a minimum of rescue diver certification. Do what you are doing... ask questions. Two most important words in diving, Don't Panic. There is a solution to every problem. When you are on a dive, have fun, but also give yourself a pop quiz from time to time i.e. what would I do if I ran out of gas right now, what if I got lost right now, what if this aj I just shot knocked my mask off right now. A thousand things could happen. Quizzing yourself helps get the juices flowing. This diving thing is just like everything else... time & experience.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Do not rush your shot. Take the time to place a well aimed shot into the fish's brain.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

One thing I use to forget a lot is fish can swim much faster than you. 

Chasing one in the open is like racing a F-18 on a moped


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm quickly learning the spear fishers only rule. It seems like some people want to do a bunch of stuff. It ends up making you miss times or go to a wreck that isn't as good because you don't go far enough out. I've been super humble when I go out w/ people. I really have pretty much no ego at all when it comes to this and you can learn a lot from all different types.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

CootCommander said:


> One thing I use to forget a lot is fish can swim much faster than you.
> 
> Chasing one in the open is like racing a F-18 on a moped


Amen.

Fish don't liked to be chased. Swim to where they are headed, not after them. 

If you can't tell where they are headed, swim parallel with them and try not to make eye contact.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*spearfishing*

the other posts have GREAT info read them a couple times so it sinks in .Make sure your the guy at the dock first and helps load and unload covers your share of the gas and the ice its also a good idea to bring some extra food to share ( anything that gets me to the top of the call list for the next trip)but most of all be safe don't get back on someone's boat with only 50 psi left in your tank ( I won't dive without my pony I had a hose blow on the deck of the "janet " while i was stringing an aj the pony paid for it self that day )also don't come with your computer in alarm cause you were being chased by MR BULL shark .Don't put bloody fish in a bag next to your leg that might get your leg bit by mistake .we use a short pole spear as a stringer .After you shoot a fish with your gun tilt your the shaft and tentstake the fish to the bottom and ram the polespear/stringer through its eyes while you reload your gun and carry your catch around at the end of your pole spear (away from your hand )also a " good Trick " is to tentstake your catch (still alive and moving ) in front of the hole or ledge that the rest of the fish went into to hide and lay up on top and shoot them as they come out to look at their buddy on the stick .
but above all never panic


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, lord knows someone like me who has only a few dives can really use a lot of this info. Thanks again guys, it's great to know that so many veteran divers are willing to help newbies like myself.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

no problem THATS how your learn by asking questions ,I spent years using the same gear and hunting with the same methods over and over BUT as soon as I started diving with a few different groups of divers i learned alot Quicker ,pick out the ideas you like and use them all ( so long as there safe )try different guns till you find what you like .I keep a short gun for shooting under ledges and inside wreaks cause my big gun is good for long range shots but toooo powerful for under ledges it will go through the fish into rock and I'll loose a shaft .so a short gun with a break-away tip is my under ledge gun(replace the cable connecting the tip to the shaft with 60 -80- lb wire leader so if I get it stuck in the rock I think I can pull hard enough to break it and save the shaft and half the point I'd just need the tip to replace it .You can carry the "hole gun" in a sheath made out of a swimming noodle so It floats above you with a small plastic hancuff clip(Home Depot electric dept $1.19 light and no rusting problem ) to hold it in sheath and a 2'tn 3' leader and handchuff to hold it to Bc. I'm upside down most of time for ledges so it not in the way.


----------

